# What would the person above you be a deity of?



## scared sheep (May 6, 2018)

So, what would the person above you be a god/goddess/deity/patron saint of?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 6, 2018)

Power leveling.


----------



## Monika H. (May 6, 2018)

Joshua Graham,
the Burned Man that walks
Father of Zion


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 6, 2018)

Nazis and all the wypipo.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 6, 2018)

Patron lord of gas and the oppressive.

Edit to add:
Ninja’d


----------



## ES 148 (May 6, 2018)

Touching Hui's penis.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 6, 2018)

Tiny minstrels.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 6, 2018)

The horrors of the desert.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 6, 2018)

Propane and Conspiracy Theories.


----------



## Audit (May 6, 2018)

Japanese Cultural Exchange


----------



## jewelry investor (May 6, 2018)

nigga's already a deity.

Of the ocean.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 6, 2018)

Going deep into the woods and having a drink with the lads


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 6, 2018)

Derp


----------



## HY 140 (May 6, 2018)

Fallout or Puffer fish


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 6, 2018)

BDSM


----------



## TheClorax (May 6, 2018)

Rejected Pokemon


----------



## Audit (May 6, 2018)

Sexy workouts


----------



## jewelry investor (May 6, 2018)

Fitness and exploration.
works for both above


----------



## Bob Page (May 6, 2018)

The Zone.


----------



## m0rnutz (May 6, 2018)

Euphoric intellect


----------



## The Manglement (May 6, 2018)

Sub-par Pornography


----------



## Nekromantik (May 6, 2018)

Poor management.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 6, 2018)

The undead


----------



## Reynard (May 6, 2018)

Cum faces


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 6, 2018)

The lord and patron of deviant furries, obviously.


----------



## Red Hood (May 6, 2018)

Foreskin and foreskin accessories


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 6, 2018)

Bad shadow puppets


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 6, 2018)

Fish, Fallout video games, and bad haircuts.


----------



## Memeneeto (May 6, 2018)

Hikikomori


----------



## JB 236 (May 6, 2018)

Cancer and faggotry


----------



## cypocraphy (May 6, 2018)

Of tenderness.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 6, 2018)

Production of 10 fingers.


----------



## Reynard (May 6, 2018)

Farts and shitposting.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 6, 2018)

God of the feels rating shit that was meant for y2k baby

The amazon rainforests


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 6, 2018)

Vertigo in vertical splits of the body.


----------



## An Ghost (May 6, 2018)

Feet and foot fetishes and toe nail polish


----------



## Reynard (May 6, 2018)

Entity of purposely incorrect grammar and the ethereal realm.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 6, 2018)

nip slips


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 6, 2018)

The goddess of melting chocolate corpses.


----------



## IV 445 (May 6, 2018)

whose sphere is the ancient darkness, is the Daedric Prince of sundry, dark, and shadowy spirits. She is associated with spiders, insects, slugs and other repulsive creatures which inspire mortals with an instinctive revulsion. She is also known as the Mistress of Decay, the Devourer of the Dead, and the Spirit Daedra. She also is the patron of Tamriel's cannibals, taking pleasure in the consumption of mortals. Namira's plane of Oblivionis known as the Scuttling Void.


----------



## Lysol (May 6, 2018)

Shitposters that make typos due to wearing mittens.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (May 6, 2018)

Sterilized toilet seats.


----------



## firestoopscience (May 6, 2018)

Gothic Bondage.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 6, 2018)

god of fire poop science


----------



## JohnDoe (May 6, 2018)

God of New Age Pseudo-Insane Pick-Up-Artisty


----------



## scared sheep (May 6, 2018)

Of vague names


----------



## firestoopscience (May 6, 2018)

Tumblr Furry OCs


----------



## JohnDoe (May 6, 2018)

God of Confusing Signs


----------



## skiddlez (May 6, 2018)

Half-assery at bad-assery.


----------



## heathercho (May 6, 2018)

Numeric fuckery


----------



## Marsaudiac (May 7, 2018)

Violent schoolgirls


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 7, 2018)

Masturbating with a thumb up your ass


----------



## Ravelord (May 7, 2018)

Cyberspace of the Superior Future (tm)


----------



## Black Waltz (May 7, 2018)

death


----------



## Bassomatic (May 7, 2018)

poster above is worshipper of cock
post above me is a ftg.


ego sum Dominus Pestifer Mundi obitum fiet

Be me.


----------



## firestoopscience (May 7, 2018)

Patront Saint of 1950's TV Ads Promoting Questionable Food Items.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2018)

The fire nation


----------



## A Useless Fish (May 7, 2018)

The flaccid, and the justifiable ashamed.


----------



## Antipathy (May 7, 2018)

Aquatic retards


----------



## TiggerNits (May 7, 2018)

Fetal Alcohol Syndrome


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 7, 2018)

God of Tiggers


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 7, 2018)

Goddess of GILFs


----------



## Reynard (May 7, 2018)

God of mangled faces.


----------



## Apocalypso (May 7, 2018)

Goddess of ass kicking


----------



## Lioness (May 7, 2018)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2018)

Basically two Aphrodites taped together.


----------



## Reynard (May 7, 2018)

Obscure PC games.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 7, 2018)

Trans sparkledogs.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 7, 2018)

Merica!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 7, 2018)

Radioactive isotopes and good luck in deserts.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 7, 2018)

God of  Caffeine


----------



## DumbDosh (May 8, 2018)

God of Leprosy


----------



## Diabeetus (May 8, 2018)

God of saturated pink and black color schemes


----------



## UW 411 (May 8, 2018)

The Almighty Holy Lord of 'Get off my lawn!' And the sacred doctrine of 'when I was a youngin'... '


----------



## TheClorax (May 8, 2018)

Exceptional Pokémon games


----------



## Reynard (May 8, 2018)

God(ess) of women at the gym.


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2018)

Soviets, foxes, and Soviet foxes.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 8, 2018)

Granting stalkers one wish.


----------



## Reynard (May 8, 2018)

God of bettering out of here, stalker.


----------



## SirQuicksand (May 8, 2018)

Goddess of furries


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (May 8, 2018)

SirQuicksand said:


> Goddess of furries



God of weird faces.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 8, 2018)

God of ambiguously gay talking animals.


----------



## NQ 952 (May 8, 2018)

The most holy diety of birb mugs.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (May 8, 2018)

A particularly tenacious version of Baphomet that is worshipped by shitposting.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 8, 2018)

Gay black dudes (bottoms)


----------



## Bassomatic (May 8, 2018)

Solar powered desk toys and other taste less art.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (May 8, 2018)

Space distortion.


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 8, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Space distortion.


Making le epic funni fnaf hentai reaction videos


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 8, 2018)

He that ushers the souls of slain Russians to the vodka equivalent of Val Halla.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 8, 2018)

Coffee mugs


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2018)

Mainstream PC games


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 8, 2018)

Monolith said:


> Mainstream PC games


Kanye West's Stand


----------



## Sushinope (May 8, 2018)

Angry cocks


----------



## Wraith (May 8, 2018)

DVDA


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 8, 2018)

Mischief


----------



## firestoopscience (May 9, 2018)

Sea-themed MOBA enthusiasts.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 4, 2020)

A god of conquest


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 4, 2020)

Plastic action figures.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 4, 2020)

Pussy. Literal Pussy.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 4, 2020)

UnderTale fans


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 4, 2020)

Video game music


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 4, 2020)

Strawberry flavored items


----------



## The Real SVP (Oct 4, 2020)

Plumbing and psychedelics.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 4, 2020)

Travelers (but more specifically the autistic ones)


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 5, 2020)

Eye Health and Prosperity


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 5, 2020)

NES games


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 5, 2020)

The number one.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 5, 2020)

The Dark Lord of Bacon and Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 6, 2020)

Parasitic infections and late night Seinfeld syndication episodes.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 6, 2020)

Deity of Rose Colored Glasses Nostalgia


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Oct 6, 2020)

The deity of the Anchuent Prophesy


----------



## TurkishOreo (Oct 6, 2020)

Deity of Extermination of the leftist Lung


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 6, 2020)

deity of racist chocolate


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 6, 2020)

Electric anime twink pokemon.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 6, 2020)

People named William.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 6, 2020)

Emo music


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

furry waifus


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 7, 2020)

Beshie animes


----------



## Orion Balls (Oct 7, 2020)

Patron Saint of Sanpaku


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

patron saint of 4edgy6you anime


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

Bizarre fanfiction


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 7, 2020)

Headpats


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 7, 2020)

(((Peaceful))) Protests


----------



## Orion Balls (Oct 7, 2020)

Starving Tumblr Artists


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

Creepy things


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Oct 7, 2020)

/k/omm/a/ndo lolis


----------



## GHTD (Oct 7, 2020)

/lgbt/


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

smug anime guys


----------



## GHTD (Oct 7, 2020)

people with middle school-grade anime tastes


----------



## Eris! (Oct 7, 2020)

Sodomy


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

cute witch girls


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 8, 2020)

Crossovers


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 8, 2020)

Basement dwellers who rant on Twitter all day.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 8, 2020)

Patron Saint of causing a hunting accident in an attempt to get with the victim's wife


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 8, 2020)

The spirit of late 20th century pop culture references?


----------



## Foltest (Oct 8, 2020)

the spirt of rivers and floods.


----------



## grumble_bum (Oct 8, 2020)

Cucked Witcher players.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 8, 2020)

Crash diets


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 8, 2020)

childhood vidya


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 8, 2020)

Bishounen


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 8, 2020)

gateway anime series


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 8, 2020)

Hentai


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Oct 8, 2020)

Militant fembois


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 8, 2020)

Cured Meats


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 8, 2020)

Science


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 8, 2020)

Thigh high nylons


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 8, 2020)

disgusting food ideas


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 8, 2020)

Hunting Thots, obviously.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 9, 2020)

Creative works involving use of raw and/or boiled fallopian tubes


----------



## Wraith (Oct 9, 2020)

Deity of the back slash to piss off the moloch faggots that worship the slash.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 9, 2020)

Blood Rain (Not to be confused with that chick from the 2000s game Bloodrayne which he taps)


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 9, 2020)

Patron saint of italian plumbers


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 9, 2020)

Patron saint of autism.


----------



## Old Hoodie (Oct 9, 2020)

Diety of your sister's panties.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 9, 2020)

God of high school and anime edgelords.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 9, 2020)

creepy animations for edgy teens


----------



## ♤IrisCoal♤ (Oct 9, 2020)

God of the blonde royals


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 9, 2020)

god of homestuck ocs


----------



## Wraith (Oct 9, 2020)

Deity of killing sexual psychopath monsters that pray on people even if they are their own father. ... In other words, jews.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 9, 2020)

The V O I D


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 10, 2020)

Anal sex and LSD.


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 10, 2020)

God of Emo


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

Traps


----------



## Old Hoodie (Oct 10, 2020)

God of horny weebs with an impregnation fetish.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 10, 2020)

Patron Saint of clothes that you don't wear but don't want to get rid of.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 10, 2020)

Loud, hairy Italian dudes


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 10, 2020)

Patron Saint of those who are too old and/or out of shape to wear leather clothing but still do it anyway


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 10, 2020)

Calarts style Bob Hoskins and Captain Lou Albano porn


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

Grocery stores


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Oct 11, 2020)

Superheroes


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 11, 2020)

Goddess of Traffic Jams


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 11, 2020)

Black adder softcore porn


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 11, 2020)

Hail @Heyyy Bubba saint of the pumpkin spice bologna, let thy memory be furnished.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Oct 11, 2020)

Noses


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 11, 2020)

Fine cedar shavings, the most odiferous and ready to receive little hamster poops


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 11, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> Fine cedar shavings, the most odiferous and ready to receive little hamster poops


Girls who are addicted to Instagram


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 11, 2020)

Hail PipTheAlchemist saint of the ice cream furries.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 11, 2020)

Seamonkeys


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 11, 2020)

Old school Mario


----------



## KittyGremlin (Oct 11, 2020)

Bad hairstyles


----------



## Wraith (Oct 11, 2020)

Chipotle cheetoh fritoh hybrids that drink the blood of a freshly killed salsa child.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 11, 2020)

The angel of death that pours out the seventh seal upon the Earth and says "It is finished."


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 11, 2020)

Enchanted neti pots and boogers


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 11, 2020)

Snacks


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 11, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Snacks


Shea butter


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 12, 2020)

Patron Saint of the Snack Aisle


----------



## Wraith (Oct 12, 2020)

The deity of a magical land, where toaster strudel and pop tarts life and interbreed creating horrific hybrids that slaughter the pure bloods.
It's a tasty place to live.
The care bears visit occasionally.


----------



## That's not Pompom! (Oct 15, 2020)

Koolaid clouds?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 16, 2020)

Deity of scared sheep and Bo Peep


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 16, 2020)

God of all Default Avatars


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 16, 2020)

God of Edgelords and Dave Strider kins/roleplayers


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 17, 2020)

That blue liquid they used in 90s maxipad commercials


----------



## ociden (Oct 17, 2020)

Parking lot trash cans


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 17, 2020)

Peep candy related merchandise


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 17, 2020)

Moist moustaches


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 17, 2020)

Child killers


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 17, 2020)

Turd burgling


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Oct 17, 2020)

Anime titties


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 17, 2020)

Rabies


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 17, 2020)

God of "The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air"


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 17, 2020)

The Letter "M"


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 18, 2020)

Simp slaying


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 18, 2020)

Curing of retards


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 19, 2020)

Vampires with guns


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 19, 2020)

Going to jail for loli porn


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Oct 19, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Going to jail for loli porn


Sibling discord and rivalry.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 19, 2020)

Grave robbing


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 19, 2020)

Chum


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Oct 27, 2020)

Lotsa spaghetti


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Oct 27, 2020)

Breakfast


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 27, 2020)

The under water paradise known as Hampture.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 27, 2020)

Vodka, bears, and Bears drunk on Vodka


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 27, 2020)

Patron Saint of basement dwellers


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 27, 2020)

Wrathgar the Dick Destroyer.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 27, 2020)

God of Spooky Daydreams


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 27, 2020)

God of the 1980s


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 27, 2020)

Wet Ravioli


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 27, 2020)

Daedric Prince


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 28, 2020)

Rule 34


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 28, 2020)

Pipes and fungus.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 28, 2020)

Brightly Christmas colored Frosted Flake cereal.
When people act in a holy and pure manner the sweetened box of wheat harvest is a plenty.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 28, 2020)

Spookiness and Scooby-Doo villains.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Oct 28, 2020)

Badass head bands and neck day at the gym


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 29, 2020)

Those YouTube videos where crazy high speed wrecks happen and the folks walk away with no injuries


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 29, 2020)

Nostalgic Gen-X burnouts.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 29, 2020)

Spooky indie horror games nobody plays except youtubers with 300k-2m subscribers


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 29, 2020)

Cliff Racers.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Oct 29, 2020)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Cliff Racers.


Breakfast.

duh.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 30, 2020)

Facial Cleansing Wipes


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 30, 2020)

Patron Saint of the uncle Philips CD-i


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 30, 2020)

Patron Saint of Nathan Bedford Forrest.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 30, 2020)

Patron saint of coomers


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 30, 2020)

Teenagers dying in funny ways.


----------



## dingobaby (Oct 30, 2020)

Bright ideas or necking yourself. It depends on which book you read.


----------



## queerape (Oct 31, 2020)

Heroin addled movie stars from the 1990s.


----------



## dingobaby (Oct 31, 2020)

queerape said:


> Heroin addled movie stars from the 1990s.


90s? About 3 decades late


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 31, 2020)

Patron saint of drunkards


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 31, 2020)

Goddess of fat dykes.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 31, 2020)

Patron saint of crappy CGI


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 31, 2020)

Patron Saint of Failed Crash Diets


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 31, 2020)

Deity of the 8 Bit


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 31, 2020)

Patron Saint of Trigglypuff.


----------



## GampowMipland (Oct 31, 2020)

God of Sports Illustrated


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Nov 1, 2020)

Patron Saint of Orca Whalers


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 19, 2020)

God of the Sophisticated Lizard People


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Nov 20, 2020)

CPU Mario Heart


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 20, 2020)

Patron Saint of the Neckless


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Interpretative dance.


----------



## Wraith (Nov 20, 2020)

Alpha striking.
Your deity nemesis has jump jets.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 20, 2020)

Patron Saint of Over The Hill themed parties


----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 20, 2020)

Patron St of the first church of nintendo


----------



## MinkyMooMoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 20, 2020)

The father of N


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 21, 2020)

Patron Saint of Waxing


----------



## Luminous47 (Jan 4, 2021)

Father of Nintendo Games

...

ALL HAIL MARIO


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 4, 2021)

Guns


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Jan 4, 2021)

Taxoplasma gondii


----------



## Crocketron (Jan 4, 2021)

gerbil fertility


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 4, 2021)

Patron saint of dragons


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 5, 2021)

Patron saint of Finland.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Jan 5, 2021)

Steak tartare


----------



## Old Man Mario (Feb 11, 2021)

Rodent Puppets


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 11, 2021)

Drunk Adventure


----------



## Trapitalism (Feb 11, 2021)

God of Commienazi Robots.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 11, 2021)

Patron Saint of mannequins.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Patron saint of abused/neglected children


----------



## Old Man Mario (Feb 11, 2021)

Getting the 3rd night free at the local Comfort Inn


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 11, 2021)

Old Man Mario said:


> Getting the 3rd night free at the local Comfort Inn


Doing the Mario.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 11, 2021)

Special needs education, of all kinds.


----------



## lurk_moar (Feb 12, 2021)

Evil anime scientists.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Autistic crying and screeching fits.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Feb 12, 2021)

Shitty eyesight


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 12, 2021)

Furry homunculi.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Feb 12, 2021)

Alcoholism


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 12, 2021)

Vermin.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 13, 2021)

Mean green mothers from outer space


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 13, 2021)

heavy metal


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 13, 2021)

Weird waifus.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 13, 2021)

space cowboys


----------



## Water Drinking Fish (Feb 13, 2021)

Emo gurls


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Feb 13, 2021)

Piss, and possibly getting pissed. Like Bacchus but with urolagnia.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 13, 2021)

Constipation.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yiffing


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 13, 2021)

Eternal cute hams


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dealing with it.


----------



## Bluey (Feb 13, 2021)

Mage Felines


----------



## Łimønča (Feb 13, 2021)

Suicide


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 14, 2021)

The patron saint of creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Feb 14, 2021)

Patron Saint of Preventing Nigga Moments


----------



## Łimønča (Feb 14, 2021)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> Patron Saint of Preventing Nigga Moments


Patron Saint of sucking cock in an Arbies parking lot for Crack.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Feb 14, 2021)

The God of French Kissing


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 14, 2021)

Cockulus, The Gay but Affable Duck..


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 14, 2021)

The patron saint of shitty people who advocate for whores.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Feb 14, 2021)

The Patron Saint of Glow NIgger Diversity.
Even White Neckbeards can glow, bigot.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 14, 2021)

God of Ripley's Believe it Or Not


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Feb 14, 2021)

ass


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 14, 2021)

Honorabru combat and copious drug use


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 14, 2021)

Dr Seuss


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Feb 14, 2021)

Faggotry


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 14, 2021)

Hamsters


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Feb 14, 2021)

The Demon of Greed


----------



## Rupert Bear (Feb 14, 2021)

Resembling Jesus


----------



## Łimønča (Feb 14, 2021)

Prolapsed rectums


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 14, 2021)

Existential horror.


----------



## Łimønča (Feb 14, 2021)

Gay niggas in denial


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 14, 2021)

Entropy


₩ren said:


> Gay niggas in denial


Ain't denying anything


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Feb 14, 2021)

The NCR Rangers from Fallout


----------



## Old Man Mario (Feb 14, 2021)

Kevin Smith's anus


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 16, 2021)

Armenians


----------



## Łimønča (Feb 16, 2021)

Azerbaijani foreskins


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Feb 16, 2021)

Nazis


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Feb 16, 2021)

Unoriginality


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 16, 2021)

Tumblr witch drama


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

bad Naruto/Warrior Cats crossover fanfic


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 16, 2021)

Yiffing


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 17, 2021)

Teenage angst


----------



## Old Man Mario (Feb 18, 2021)

Banana stickers


----------



## Rupert Bear (Feb 20, 2021)

Grease


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 20, 2021)

Young boys taking hallucinogens.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Feb 20, 2021)

Autists going into drug-fueled killing sprees


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 20, 2021)

Chemically derived alternatives to sugar.


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 20, 2021)

Unrequitted love


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 20, 2021)

Reptilian rapefests


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 20, 2021)

Biological Butt Plugs & Bad Cosplay.


----------



## OrionBalls (Feb 20, 2021)

Patron Saint of soothing and aromatic baths.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 20, 2021)

SHE'S SUMMONED FUCKIN' PINHEAD! RUN!


----------



## OrionBalls (Feb 20, 2021)

Patron Saint of those who can't connect their facial hair, no matter how long it grows. Facial Pattern Baldness.


----------



## Jamovitz (Feb 20, 2021)

Cheese and cat hoodies


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 20, 2021)

Soy products


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 20, 2021)

Bringer of dead rodents


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 20, 2021)

bestiality


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 20, 2021)

Tacos


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 20, 2021)

Patron saint of incels


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 20, 2021)

AIDS


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Feb 20, 2021)

Elizabeth Bathory


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 20, 2021)

Traumatized Varmints


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 20, 2021)

Bath salts


----------



## Dilf Department (Feb 20, 2021)

Minced meat


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 20, 2021)

Patron saint of bizarre humiliation porn.


----------



## Regu (Feb 20, 2021)

Patron Saint of Blursed Mech Designs.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 20, 2021)

Bent coat-hangers & vodka soaked rags


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 21, 2021)

God of water shriveled penises.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 22, 2021)

Clown appreciation.


----------



## Monika H. (Mar 10, 2021)

Scarecrows.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 10, 2021)

Patron Saint of Dishpan Hands


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 10, 2021)

The paradoxical god of drug-abusing Cossack atheists.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Mar 11, 2021)

God of Copyright Infringement


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 11, 2021)

The God of Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 11, 2021)

All meme templates involving cats


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 11, 2021)

All magical tempests involving cat wizards


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 11, 2021)

good art


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 11, 2021)

God king of the bears


----------



## EnemyStand (Mar 12, 2021)

Patron Saint of Sissy Hypno, Vidya, and Consoomers.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Mar 13, 2021)

Patron Saint of Pelvic Exams


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 15, 2021)

Patron Saint of Consoomers


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Mar 15, 2021)

God of leaked nudes


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 15, 2021)

God of rodents


----------



## Old Man Mario (Mar 15, 2021)

God of Vegan Vampires


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 16, 2021)

God of vanished pixels


----------



## Cow-Chan (Mar 16, 2021)

God of being maaaarvelous


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 18, 2021)

God of Furry waifus


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 19, 2021)

God of fabulous hair


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Mar 19, 2021)

God of Metal


----------



## RussianParasite (Mar 19, 2021)

God of Pimps


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Mar 19, 2021)

God of the World


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Mar 19, 2021)

Florida


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 19, 2021)

god of all cute fuzzy pets


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 22, 2021)

Patron saint of remakes


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickles


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 22, 2021)

Angry Nintendo Nerds.


----------



## space marine 0434 (Mar 25, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Angry Nintendo Nerds.


Tentacles


----------



## Old Man Mario (Mar 25, 2021)

Table top gaming


----------



## Animosa (Mar 25, 2021)

God of nostalgia.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 26, 2021)

Goddess queen of anime waifus


----------



## Old Man Mario (Mar 26, 2021)

Patron Saint of the houses that give full size candy bars out to trick or treaters


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 7, 2021)

saint of takin' it ease


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 7, 2021)

God of trickery


----------



## Old Man Mario (Apr 7, 2021)

Patron Saint of key issues of comic book history involving the Human Torch


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 7, 2021)

Old Man Mario said:


> Patron Saint of the houses that give full size candy bars out to trick or treaters


No lie one Halloween I actually did buy those boxes of movie theater candy (Reese's pieces, m&ms good and plenty hot tamales those kinds) and some candy bars and gave them out to anyone who could awmser horror trivia correctly. Even if you got it wrong I gave out the fun sizes as a booty prize but a lot of them more than one piece.  I miss the days before covid 


But to stay on topic @Old Man Mario would be patron saint of 80s arcades and arcade games


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Apr 11, 2021)

God of those schlocky horror films that you watch on a summer afternoon that turn out to be amazing and a lot better than needs to be such as cooties.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 11, 2021)

The ghost of Halloween’s past


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 11, 2021)

The god of a fat albert cult.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 11, 2021)

Knob Slobbing


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 12, 2021)

God of creepy uncles


----------



## Nerfer (Apr 24, 2021)

God of facial hair


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 24, 2021)

God of butlering potential vigilantes.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Apr 24, 2021)

Patron Saint of villains that look like Nazis but aren't actually Nazis.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 24, 2021)

Clown World


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 24, 2021)

Gold pressed latinum.


----------



## Phallic Object (Apr 24, 2021)

God of death metal bands.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 27, 2021)

patron saint of 90s superhero comics


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 27, 2021)

God of penis substitutes.


----------



## Pitaya Argbod (Apr 30, 2021)

God of other Death Metal Bands


----------



## Old Man Mario (Apr 30, 2021)

God of pulling off a look with unfortunate eyebrows.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Apr 30, 2021)

Salamidus; God of Wops and Chilled Deli Meat


----------



## TheClorax (May 2, 2021)

Comedy


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 3, 2021)

The God of Moe (The Japanese thing, not Howard or Szyslak)


----------



## Big Ruski (May 3, 2021)

God of Texas rangers


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 3, 2021)

Patron saint of dog memes


----------



## Steelersfan22 (May 3, 2021)

Lord of  "Badass" Images.


----------



## Shameimaru Aya (May 3, 2021)

Football. The American kind.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 5, 2021)

Crows and ravens, a la Kurama from _Urusei Yatsura_.


----------



## Upon my countries alter (May 5, 2021)

God of yankee gay ass anime


----------



## glass_houses (May 6, 2021)

God of immaculately waxed and trimmed mustaches.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 13, 2021)

God of adult cartoons that are metal as hell


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 13, 2021)

Patron saint of affable-bastard highwaymen


----------



## glass_houses (May 13, 2021)

God of weaponised dog robots.


----------



## Old Man Mario (May 27, 2021)

Made for TV movies that don't get put on DVD


----------



## Crocketron (May 27, 2021)

plumbers


----------



## Professional Lurker (May 27, 2021)

Goddess of middle-aged succubi


----------



## Zippity Zappity Zop (Jun 3, 2021)

Goblins and Rusty Chains


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 10, 2021)

Patron saint of Pokemon cards and their characters


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jun 11, 2021)

Patron Saint of Red Body Hair


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 11, 2021)

Playing Nintendo games that won’t make you wish you’d emulate games


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jun 11, 2021)

Kino video games


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 12, 2021)

Patron saint of the man in my dreams who lures me into his van.


----------



## Crex Crex (Jun 13, 2021)

Protector of rapists


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 13, 2021)

Pickin' worms outta holes


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 14, 2021)

Patron saint of anime vampires


----------



## Oranguru (Jun 25, 2021)

Medieval dragon slayers


----------



## soy_king (Jun 26, 2021)

Oranguru said:


> Medieval dragon slayers


gorilla weebs


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 26, 2021)

Latinum.


----------



## Sangria (Jun 26, 2021)

Lesser big cats, such as lynxes and caracals.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 26, 2021)

The deity of Newgrounds back in the days when it was cool.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jun 27, 2021)

Patron Saint of the fish that are caught and then thrown back for being too small


----------



## woodfromwell (Jun 27, 2021)

undertaker of failed Italian Disco composers


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 27, 2021)

Greek and Bulgarian women.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Jun 27, 2021)

Aesthetic behinds and all things Ass


----------



## DocAwe (Jun 27, 2021)

The protagonist of Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 27, 2021)

British Animation.


----------



## Oranguru (Jun 29, 2021)

Emo-kawaii highschool girls


----------



## LordofTendons (Jun 29, 2021)

God of soft-headed, light-sensitive primates.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jun 30, 2021)

God of men who marry hot yet fucked up women


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Jun 30, 2021)

god of leaky plumbing


----------



## Apis mellifera (Jun 30, 2021)

Chris_Stuckmann said:


> god of leaky plumbing


Patron saint of token white dudes. 



Spoiler: user's profile picture


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jun 30, 2021)

God of really bad drug trips


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 30, 2021)

Patron saint of tricking me into thinking that's a VHD avatar


----------



## HandsomeDan (Jun 30, 2021)

Patron Saint of Medical Pain and Suffering


----------



## Cactuar King (Jun 30, 2021)

Handsome people named Dan.


----------



## Narr Then (Jun 30, 2021)

Goods trains that are wise to cactuars tricks.


----------



## Fuck It We'll Do It Live (Jun 30, 2021)

Jack Daniel's.


----------



## gabardineDelinquent (Jul 10, 2021)

Controversial topics on talk shows.


----------



## Sienna Fuegonasus (Jul 11, 2021)

Patron saint of window installation revenue


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 11, 2021)

Dead ends.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Jul 27, 2021)

Man's resting bitch face.


----------



## Schauma mal (Jul 28, 2021)

Street Sign Theft


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 28, 2021)

Printer Ink


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 28, 2021)

Turd burgling


----------



## Schauma mal (Jul 28, 2021)

Anime tiddies


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 31, 2021)

food resembles a deity's face


----------



## starborn427614 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mushrooms


----------



## Son of Odin (Jul 31, 2021)

*Soyence™*


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 31, 2021)

dead soldiers in video games


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jul 31, 2021)

Pie


----------



## Verxis (Jul 31, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Pie


FISH


----------



## bot_for_hire (Jul 31, 2021)

Shark meat.


----------



## asparaghost (Jul 31, 2021)

Troons.


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Jul 31, 2021)

Cluelessly posting in threads


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 4, 2021)

Animals that look really happy in photos but actually harbor a deep dark secret about their owner being a serial killer


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Furries.


----------



## TheClorax (Aug 4, 2021)

Independence


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 4, 2021)

Bangs and split ends


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 4, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> Bangs and split ends


Judging by the name, Candy and Einstein Facebook memes.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

The patron Saint of "you're dun fucked LMAO"


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 20, 2021)

Patron Saint of velvet paintings featuring LeVar Burton.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Aug 20, 2021)

Patron Saint of fat Italian plumbers.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 22, 2021)

Goddess of Amy Lee's anti-depressant filled medicine cabinet


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 22, 2021)

Toad


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 23, 2021)

Elaborately trimmed facial hair


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 26, 2021)

Elaborately groomed dog fur


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2021)

Scorching one liners


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 30, 2021)

Dancing in spandex pants.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 31, 2021)

90s drag queen stereotypes


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 31, 2021)

God King of the Mushroom Kingdom.


----------



## ClownBrew (Aug 31, 2021)

cringey Argentine edgelords on Taringa


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 26, 2021)

Scaring kids in 2016


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Nov 26, 2021)

Danger Hair anime girls.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 26, 2021)

feet fungus


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 26, 2021)

Chia Pets


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 26, 2021)

The Koopa fam


----------



## mister meaner (Nov 27, 2021)

Deity of trucking and child molesting


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 27, 2021)

Deity of Poetry Slams


----------



## Just a boring name (Dec 5, 2021)

Patron Saint of Leaky Eyesockets


----------



## benutz (Dec 5, 2021)

Quite obviously an incarnation of...

Vishnu

Govinda (also known as Govind and Gobind) are *the names of Vishnu*. The name appears as the 187th and the 539th name of Lord Vishnu in Vishnu Sahasranama. Lord Vishnu or his complete incarnation Krishna are regarded as the Supreme God in the Vaishnava tradition and also by much of the *pan*-Hindu tradition.

May his/her pots and pans reign for all eternity!






"Govinda, jaya jaya..."






One of my tribe, yeah uh!


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 7, 2021)

Patron deity of beak shaped helmets


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 7, 2021)

Patron Saint of Wizard Player Characters in DnD (any Edition)


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 9, 2022)

Patron Saint of lich cheerleaders


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Feb 9, 2022)

God of troons


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 9, 2022)

God of braphogs


----------



## Cats (Feb 9, 2022)

Rumplestiltskins


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 9, 2022)

Cats said:


> Rumplestiltskins


Cats


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

filthy frank/papa franku/pink guy


----------



## Deep Angel (Feb 9, 2022)

The god of gastropod summoning.


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 9, 2022)

God of anal sex


----------



## Oranguru (Feb 9, 2022)

God/Patron saint of chuunibyou (middle school-tier delusions/arrogance) frozen corpses
Changed avatars on me


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 9, 2022)

God of fat orangutans


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 9, 2022)

Winter


----------



## Resident Evil (Feb 9, 2022)

The Great Outdoors


----------



## murph (Feb 9, 2022)

Patron of avocados and foreheads


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 9, 2022)

Ballerina spiders


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 9, 2022)

Bestiality


----------



## Resident Evil (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy 500 posts, and God of Buck Naked Underwear ads


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 9, 2022)

Characters of ambiguous gender


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 9, 2022)

Pepe Memes


----------



## Resident Evil (Feb 9, 2022)

Calcium


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 9, 2022)

Effeminate villains


----------



## Blackhole (Feb 9, 2022)

God of Memetics and the Arcane


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 9, 2022)

Doge and Doge Memes


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Feb 9, 2022)

Chocolate pancakes and turn-based strategies


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 9, 2022)

Lord of bacon


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 9, 2022)

Looking pretty while freezing to death


----------



## King Fructose (Feb 11, 2022)

Dank memery


----------



## nekrataal (Feb 11, 2022)

Fortnite dances


----------



## SomeDingus (Feb 11, 2022)

Cosplay


----------



## starborn427614 (Feb 11, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> Cosplay


Being afraid of Italians.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Feb 11, 2022)

Inflation


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 11, 2022)

Demigod of juggalos.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Feb 11, 2022)

Patron Saint of Modern Office design.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 11, 2022)

Patron Saint of Loretta Janke


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 11, 2022)

Patron Saint of undead who wear fur coats


----------



## Dolomite (Feb 21, 2022)

MAGIC.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 21, 2022)

God of chagrin


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Feb 21, 2022)

Memes.


----------



## Hepativore (Feb 21, 2022)

Intoxication and loot.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 21, 2022)

Lovecraft's Kassogtha's (Male?) Concubine


----------



## nekrataal (Feb 21, 2022)

Skeletons


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 9, 2022)

Pale ladies


----------



## Nick Gars (Mar 9, 2022)

Deity of Scaphism.


----------



## Hellspawn (Mar 9, 2022)

Deity of based adult swim shows.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 9, 2022)

Cutie Pie Lung Cancer


----------



## Dolomite (Mar 10, 2022)

Eastern European neo-nazis


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 10, 2022)

Secondary Large Toilet Bowls.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 10, 2022)

Pulling the plug


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 10, 2022)

Necromantic Childhood Trauma.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Mar 10, 2022)

Electronic music and skin heads


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 10, 2022)

Hacking Celebrities with Witty Swords.


----------



## Retink (Mar 10, 2022)

Ukrainian Nazis.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 10, 2022)

Molten Waifu poured down throat


----------

